# 1953? MF Model 30 - Opinions Wanted



## smartgen (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent cheap tractor that needs to mow and repair my dirt road with a box blade, bush hog, and maybe a sickle bar mower, but doesn't need to look good and I would like opinions on this mower.

I have been offered the pictured mower with a used box blade and a used bush hog for $2050.00.

What do you think?


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

it sounds like a good deal long as the PTO and 3 PT hitch work


----------

